# It's Mansi's Birthday!!!



## JonK (Oct 28, 2005)

It's midnight friday in delhi so figger I can put this up now
*WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!*

*HAPPY*

*BIRTHDAY*

*MANSI !!*

  ​

 :hugs:     :cheers: 

PARTY AT HER PLACE 9 PM SHARP DELHI TIME  SAT. 29 0CTOBER 2005  - BETTER HURRY! - BE THERE OR BE SQUARE PEEPS  :mrgreen:  :thumbsup:

Have an awesome day!  Mansi...Janam Din Bahut Mubarak Ho


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mansi!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm headed out now....bit of a long flight, but hang on, be there in time to party with mansi!!

i wish i could mansi......happy birthday my talented chick!!  what do you wish for??


----------



## Karalee (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## photo gal (Oct 28, 2005)

:hug:: Happy Birthday Mansi.....Hope it's a great year for you.......With talent like yours it's bound to be!


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy birthday!!    I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheers:   HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANSI    :cheers:


----------



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy Burfday!! WOOT!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 28, 2005)

*Who-hooooo! The day has come! *





*, my dear!*


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy, Happy birthday Mansi. Your not a year older, your a year better.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 28, 2005)

[singing]Feliz cumpleaños a ti!
Feliz cumpleañon a ti!
Feliz cumpleaños a Mansi!
Feliz cumpleañon a ti![/singing]

I guess Spanish doesn't really work with that song...


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!

If you were turning 18 I would be a day older than you... but you're not... so I don't think it really means anything does it? :lmao:


----------



## Meysha (Oct 28, 2005)

hahaha Littleman, you're crazy. hehe.

Happy Birthday Mansi, Love having you around here!


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 28, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANSI!!!!!!* :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:


----------



## Alison (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy birthday Mansi! What a great day to be born :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 28, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Mansi! What a great day to be born :mrgreen:



I agree.  

Happy Birthday Mansi!!


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy birthday Mansi! I want to see some birthday pics.

Eric


----------



## Eric. (Oct 28, 2005)

I already gave this to Littleman, But come for the birthday spirit!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 28, 2005)

wow Mansi,
We are two attractive, Intelligent, and incredibly sexy individuals. :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Oct 28, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> wow Mansi,
> We are two attractive, Intelligent, and incredibly sexy individuals. :thumbup:


hehe....modest too


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy B-Day to you Mansi, hope you are well, best wishes and good health to you!!

Ray and Daisy!!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 28, 2005)

JonK said:
			
		

> hehe....modest too


whoops... I was too wrapped up in the moment to notice how modest we are... :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 28, 2005)

happy birthday Mansi!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 28, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> wow Mansi,
> We are two attractive, Intelligent, and incredibly sexy individuals. :thumbup:



Whats funnier is that Hobbes and Mansi share the same birthday.... _October 29th_ :lmao:


----------



## Randog (Oct 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Girl!!! I wish you all the Best.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks so so so so so much everyone! love you guys.. havent stopped smiling since i opened this thread :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: 
yes party at my place 9 pm! all of you are invited!!! and for those who can not make it.. yes eric i will post pics before the day is over on your end of the world!!!


thanks jonk 
and happy birthday to you hobbes... what a great day it is indeed:hugs: 
thanks for a wonderful start to my day..
:mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (Oct 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!

Rob


----------



## Mansi (Oct 29, 2005)

this is sooo frikin messed up is almost party time here.. and someone just called me and told me to cancel the party coz there have been *8 *bomb blasts in the city....not our part of town but yes in delhi
ale: :-|  :neutral: :shock: :???: :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## Meysha (Oct 29, 2005)

OMG! That's terrible!!! :shock: :-(

I'm so sorry to hear about that. :hug::


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that too, Birthday buddy.  Maybe we should have a party in here for you instead.  Here's the band:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 29, 2005)

Here are the decorations:


----------



## M @ k o (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry I'm late on this, I'll sing anyways.

Happy birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Haaaapppy Birthday to Mansi
Happy Birthday to you... and maaaany moooore   :mrgreen: 

cheers Mansi :cheers:


----------



## JonK (Oct 29, 2005)

arg....i just heard about those bomb blasts on the radio...not nice to wake up too...glad yer safe  
hope it all works out mansi....let the party continue here in the meantime.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 29, 2005)

Happy Burfday!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 30, 2005)

yeah I heard about the bombs in tv... glad you are fine!!! take care girl!!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks guys.. yes all ok here now.. just a very very upsetting and sad time
still had 20 people land up for the birthday but anyway...was a good party for them
kinda been on a low thereafter with all the **** happening around here and otherwise...reason behind not having posted much in the last few days...
i'll come around soooon i hope...

its in the news that a lot of people haven't found a part of their family :x 
india still remains among the worst victim of terror
and the peace process with pak may be hit coz yeh we know where the culprits originated..
what to do.. life carries on... 


thanks all for the wishes


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 1, 2005)

Bless you Mansi, glad you are safe.


----------



## vixenta (Nov 4, 2005)

Awww, so many birthdays, happy birthday Mansi, hope it was brilliant!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2005)

You *are* catching up, Vixenta, nearly there


----------

